# 566 deal



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Nuff said,http://www.realcyclist.com/look-cycles-566-shimano-105-road-bike


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

yep I know, tried to talk my wife into letting me snag one and sell mine on craigslist but she wasn't biting, even though I would have made money in the process.


----------

